# One reason there are not enough workers



## oldmontana (Sep 8, 2021)

The American Rescue Plan increased the Child Tax Credit from $2,000 per child to $3,000 per child for children over the age of six and from $2,000 to $3,600 for children under the age of six, and raised the age limit from 16 to 17. All working families will get the full credit if they make up to $150,000 for a couple or $112,500 for a family with a single parent (also called Head of Household). This started July 15th and will contiue through next year.

Many businesses need part time help.  Many women like part time work.  Many like to earn extra money for things like a family vacation, pay off bills, save money for their childrens education, etc.  Now they get that extra money without working.


----------



## Remy (Sep 9, 2021)

If I can find a mobile in a park to buy, I would consider quitting my decent paying job which I work part time at, and get something that isn't so stressful. I've worked all kinds of jobs I didn't particularly like in order to make a living. So I'm not sure about people who just don't work.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 9, 2021)

Let's see - is it better for a mother to be gone 6-10 hrs daily on a part-time job at minimum wages with no benefits or retirement plan, who needs daycare for her kid(s) anytime she's gone but has no handy relatives around with 50% of all daycare facilities having closed down or limited access (which she can't afford anyway as daycare is EXPENSIVE).....versus being home with her kids as a full-time mom?

I vote she stay home. Not that I'd do it, but I chose not to have kids because I didn't want them. But if you DO have kids, it's good for at least one parent to be home, whether it's the mother or the father. 

The lack of reliable childcare has seriously impacted women's working careers. Even in our area, where salaries are much higher than average, lack of childcare access is a career killer. This is especially true with the unfortunately erratic closures/quarantines of schools due to COVID outbreaks, with Delta currently running amok through communities. 

When super-billionaires are reaping billions of tax savings and paying less than their full share - recently it was estimated the super-wealthy are underpaying a total of approximately $160 BILLION annually through tax loopholes that could be easily plugged - I really can't find it in me to begrudge paying mothers a few hundred dollars. 

Heck, just look at how food costs have gone up over the last year for all of us. Add in rent, utilities, gas, etc. - it's no wonder so many people are struggling.

Jeff Bezos of Amazon makes an estimated $321Million *per day.* And pays very little taxes on any of it.


----------

